# Recomendation for less than 1000 av receiver



## lang1_luis (Nov 15, 2011)

hi good night

I want to buy a receiver for my home teather the room is 5x4 meters

my budget les than 1000 usd

Im thing on MARANTZ
SR7007 7.2 Channel 4K & 3D Pass Through Networking Receiver

or

MARANTZ
SR6005 110w X 7ch 3-D Home Theater Surround Receiver

whico one do yu thing is good for me 

the purpose is only to wacht movies


----------



## lang1_luis (Nov 15, 2011)

also I m open for other sugestion


----------



## lang1_luis (Nov 15, 2011)

the av receiver will be refurbisheed


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You can get the Denon 4520 for about that now, hands down the best deal going.

http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/denavr4520ci/denon-avr-4520ci-denon-s-flagship-home-theater-receiver-150wpc/1.html

Don't forget they offer a 5 year extended warranty for $50 dollars. Hands down the next best deal going.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I love the smell of save 60% in the morning!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I will second the Denon


----------



## lang1_luis (Nov 15, 2011)

I tried to buy and show me the price

$1,599.99

do tyou know why or do you know if I can use a Coupon?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks like there are two links for that Denon
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-flagship-home-theater-receiver-150wpc/1.html
$1599
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-flagship-home-theater-receiver-150wpc/1.html
$999


----------



## lang1_luis (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a problem 
My credit card is not from usa id from mexico and this web page dont allow me to buy, usually I buy in b&h and walmart and oakley and all ok

The question is 

Do you know another page whit a good deal ?

Other whise could you recomended to me amother equipmen from b& h from less than 1000 usd. Please

Regarda


----------



## lang1_luis (Nov 15, 2011)

I cant biy there because say my credit car is not from usa

My card is from mexico
Usually I buy in B&H and all ok

Could you sugest another web page whit a good deal for the denon

If not. Could you sugest to me another av receiver from B&H for less than 1000 usd please

Regards for answer and for your help


----------

